# Prime 343 disc wheel



## gordyfinbar (12 Apr 2021)

Anyone running one of these on their TT setup ? I’d be very interested to hear you thoughts . Seems like a decent deal to me


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2021)

Never tried their disc wheel but I have been running Prime winter wheels for the last two years and they've been good VfM and performed well.


----------

